# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سایت گزینه دو - رشته های نیمه متمرکز

## AY$AN

سلام به همگی 
من دو تا سوال داشتم 
1.یه بخشی هست تو سایت گزینه دو با عنوان "آخرین قبولی ها" خواستم ببینم دقیق و معتبره؟ 
 2.یه زمانی رو سازمان سنجش تعیین میکنه واسه اعلام علاقه مندی به رشته های نیمه متمرکز، اون زمان گذشته یا اینکه بعد از کنکوره؟ 
ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> سلام به همگی 
> من دو تا سوال داشتم 
> 1.یه بخشی هست تو سایت گزینه دو با عنوان "آخرین قبولی ها" خواستم ببینم دقیق و معتبره؟ 
>  2.یه زمانی رو سازمان سنجش تعیین میکنه واسه اعلام علاقه مندی به رشته های نیمه متمرکز، اون زمان گذشته یا اینکه بعد از کنکوره؟ 
> ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید


1-نمی دونم
2-هنگام انتخاب رشته و بعد کنکوره

----------


## limoo

نه هیچی معتبر نیست

----------


## AY$AN

> نه هیچی معتبر نیست


آخه میگن بر اساس کارنامه سالای قبله

----------

